# Posting here because you all know a lot



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

My older sister (nearly 59) is getting married 2/13. She said she would only do so again when pigs fly; she even has the tattoo to prove her determination. I need to find pig shaped latex pig balloons for the ceremony and I cannot seem to do so--big mylar ones, yes but that's it so far. 

Another reason for posting here? If they are not available, someone should find a way to offer them...


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Likely there are none on the market smaller because their isn't a market for them. You might have a small balloon manufacturer make some up for you, but the cost per unit is likely to be quite high.

Instead of balloons how about pig lapel pins?

Find a source of low-cost small stuffed pigs. As they leave the ceremony, instead of rice, crowd tosses them at them. Then donate them to a children's hospital or such.

However, I question the value of doing this. Essentially what you are telling the prospective hubby is you don't think the marriage will last and she will remarry again. Yeah, a bridal shower thingy, but not during the ceremony. Make the bridal shower (OK, at that age, party) flying pig oriented. Lots of options on eBay.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

I have no suggestions on finding a flying pig balloon, but you might want to talk to the bakery to see if you can do a flying pig cake for the shower.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

What's odd is I know I've animal shaped latex balloons at some point in my life.

I'm not worried about insulting the couple; he fully understands her "never again" but is thankful she changed her mind. It's become quite a family joke; the flying pig wind chimes her daughter gave her after they announced their engagement is proudly displayed at their home.


----------



## Shenandoah (Jun 13, 2008)

Here are some small mylar balloons: http://www.balloonmaniacs.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=99&products_id=750

Or you could go really big and get something like:








or









Those are custom made balloons by: http://www.advertisingballoons.com


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

LOL! I've done a little more searching and found balloons you "decorate" and some imprinted but you have to buy other animals in the "set" so I'm thinking of coming up with a porker face pattern then "sponging" it onto plain balloons. (I can draw the tail with a Sharpie.) Advantage? This makes it easy to put the wedding date on one side and their names on the other.


----------

